# Multi-Legato Kontakt script



## Christian64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi everyone,

do you know how to get this script:



Link under video does not work
Thanks


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 18, 2020)

Try wayback machine






Wayback Machine







web.archive.org




>

Best of luck,

/Anders


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh thanks. It work!!


----------



## 666Orlando (Feb 19, 2020)

can´t finde the right link


----------



## Christian64 (Feb 19, 2020)

Wayback Machine







web.archive.org


----------



## peterharket (Mar 29, 2021)

Cannot access it from wayback machine anymore :/ Would any of you care to create a download link?


----------

